# Pre race thoughts.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just wondering what yall do before your race. I remember Jimmy Babcock from California would lay his head down on the bench in deep thought I guess. Randon Hayes from here would totally clean his car and I mean actually wax his body.

I found myself today just sitting totally quiet and running the track through my head.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Drink a beer


----------



## Callandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Well havent race at an event yet, need more pratice maybe next year.Ill more inlikely just pray I dont get lapped. That would be a win for me.


----------



## sc racer (Jul 24, 2011)

I do some meth, but only enough until my teeth get loose.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Callandor said:


> Well havent race at an event yet, need more pratice maybe next year.Ill more inlikely just pray I dont get lapped. That would be a win for me.


race for fun. Don't worry about winning losing your 1st time out. You'll never race if you do that.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Before my race I watch some of the preceding races and see how the track is developing and look to see if my lines are blown out. I used to never watch the other races but since I have started I have picked up a little speed and consistency.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Before my race I watch some of the preceding races and see how the track is developing and look to see if my lines are blown out. I used to never watch the other races but since I have started I have picked up a little speed and consistency.


I was telling pw yesterday how I watch the other drivers especially during practice to see what their weaknesses are and maybe they can show me a new line. I went to get a soda yesterday and when I got back, some dude in a red shirt running a RC8Be was _DIALED! _Ron Taylor, GoFaster. :cop:

We have different set ups and he was able to hug the pipe better, but his car was prone to flip over easier than mine. He still beat me though. :brew:

One spot on the track I paid a lot of attention to and how the other drivers were was this big triple. I practiced double/singling it and found it almost as fast. I was running it through my head how if a slower guy is in front of me and has a hard time making the triple, I would double/single it. If a fast guy was behind me, I would take the time to set up for the triple and if I slowed him down, oh well! Thats to my advantage since I disrupted his flow and by the time we hit the straight, I could pull half the straight on him.

Rarely do I sit in the pits worried about my set ups and that's probably why I didn't notice I didn't have any upper/front king pins in the main. In fact I didn't know that until Sady showed me later. That was stupid on my part and I will pay closer attention to my car especially since it's new and I haven't raced in a few years.

IMO doing good in racing is about 50/50. Tires and mental. If you look over at the fast guys and think your going to get beat, you will! If your running the wrong tires, games over.

Shock oil, springs, camber, that's mostly ****. When I see guys constantly making changes on their cars at the track I honestly don't think they will do well. If your tires are ok, adjust your head and just drive the car.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Callandor said:


> Well havent race at an event yet, need more pratice maybe next year.Ill more inlikely just pray I dont get lapped. That would be a win for me.


You'll get lapped, don't worry about. As a noob the main thing is to get better as you go and the best thing to learn is peripheral vision and seeing the WHOLE track! Knowing where all the cars are and when your about to get lapped, learn how let them by without taking them out.

And no matter how practice you get, you can't win unless you race! Get out there and do it!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i beg to differ on changing your setup and i guess it boils down to your level of competition and your skill level. Remember we are all chasing tenths of a second. if your running consistent 24.3's and the compettion is running 23.8's your not going to gain a half a second without changing something. a half a second is more than driving. this is why at the higher levels of RC the fast guys are always changing something pretty much every round. With that being said we are not making major changes typically just shock oil, Front toe, front camber etc etc. Bif i know you havent been around in a while but the game is much different than before , the tune-ability of the cars now is insane! i noticed on your car that the rear suspension was too tight, i promise that if you were to loosen it up you would gain at least 3 tenths if not more MM is very bumpy.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mantisworx said:


> i beg to differ on changing your setup and i guess it boils down to your level of competition and your skill level. Remember we are all chasing tenths of a second. if your running consistent 24.3's and the compettion is running 23.8's your not going to gain a half a second without changing something. a half a second is more than driving. this is why at the higher levels of RC the fast guys are always changing something pretty much every round. With that being said we are not making major changes typically just shock oil, Front toe, front camber etc etc. Bif i know you havent been around in a while but the game is much different than before , the tune-ability of the cars now is insane! i noticed on your car that the rear suspension was too tight, i promise that if you were to loosen it up you would gain at least 3 tenths if not more MM is very bumpy.


I don't like making changes at the track, but I'm all ears on my set up. I think the rear end was fine what I was thinking of was loosening up the front end. I need more off power steering. And maybe I lost those upper/top king pin screws sooner than I thought.

And yea, I have been away for awhile. It's been awhile.

Gimme a set up bro! I'm running box stock just like the manual says.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, going up or down in the rear diff a little, adjusting the ride height, adjusting the steering & toe, maybe a spring change, changing the punch control, gearing up or down a tooth, are all things that are possible to do at the track, and they all make a big difference. 

But it took me a while to learn to drive decently, select tires, approace jumps/turns, braking points, etc before any of that stuff becaume helpful.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I sit and think about my tires, and hoping i chose the right ones.


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

I have no practical knowledge seeing that I have not raced in a ling time, but I hung out in the puts with the top 3 finishers for expert 1/8 electric buggy at the HARC race yesterday. I can say that besides tires, none of them really changed the cars. I don't know what that means. Just a thought.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's because they made those adjustments prior to the race starting for the most part. You pretty much HAVE to get there early enough to practice and get the groove of the track, make any necessary tweaks, and after that it is pretty much between you and the tires!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

My pre race thoughts:

1. If I leave the house now I may be able to make it in time for second qualifier.
2. I'm signed up now, ah I can wait a bit before I unpack and get ready.
3. Maybe I should at least blow the spider webs off the car
4. Dang I hope it starts
5. Dang it started
6. Wonder when it'll flame
7. I feel sorry for my pitman
8. Take out skillet


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

the back of your car is too tight! i can see it bouncing around and it causing too much on power steering, you need to go lighter on the fluid and/or larger piston holes. its hard for you to see what it is doing since you are driving! increase front droop may help your off power steering, this is just a guess without me actually seeing the car.


----------



## Callandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Gary said:


> You'll get lapped, don't worry about. As a noob the main thing is to get better as you go and the best thing to learn is peripheral vision and seeing the WHOLE track! Knowing where all the cars are and when your about to get lapped, learn how let them by without taking them out.
> 
> And no matter how practice you get, you can't win unless you race! Get out there and do it!


Thanks for great advice. From the mock , pratice races at mikes and mostly the river track, I really need to work on peripheral vision. Normally I'll notice other cars on the track then see someone do something cool. At the same time my car meets the wall. $).

I do get nervous with other cars around me but that is slowing going away. Kind like going to the rest room and seeing Chau Ming standing at the other urninal, I might have a harder time performing. So far for me, it seems best to just hang loose, mistakes happen. Worring about them just makes me more nervous n more likely to make a mistake.

Great thread also learning alot with other post too.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I see Biff mentioned Ron. Ron is busy, but asked me to post his pre-race thoughts.

1. I see guys changing springs and shock oil. They make different springs for these? The shocks have oil in them?!
2. Biff just rebuilt his diff. I wonder if my car has a diff. Pretty sure it does, I think I filled it with beer last night.
3. Somebody told me to run -1 camber. The tops of my tires point at my belly button. Pretty sure that's right.
4. I like these pretty gold Corally connectors. Let's see, connect red to black, and black to red... Yep, that was on the P.E. exam for EE's.
5. I wonder if the beer I put in my diff is still good to drink? I'll try it next round.
6. Did I fart? Smells like boudin. Yep, that was me.
7. Was that the tone? It's go time!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mantisworx said:


> the back of your car is too tight! i can see it bouncing around and it causing too much on power steering, you need to go lighter on the fluid and/or larger piston holes. its hard for you to see what it is doing since you are driving! increase front droop may help your off power steering, this is just a guess without me actually seeing the car.


I'm running 25 weight now. I guess the kit includes different pistons, Ill have to look. Sorta wondering about the rear sway bar also. I think I might have it too tight.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> I see Biff mentioned Ron. Ron is busy, but asked me to post his pre-race thoughts.
> 
> 1. I see guys changing springs and shock oil. They make different springs for these? The shocks have oil in them?!
> 2. Biff just rebuilt his diff. I wonder if my car has a diff. Pretty sure it does, I think I filled it with beer last night.
> ...


:rotfl: That sounds like Ron!:spineyes:


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Hogster said:


> My pre race thoughts:
> 
> 1. If I leave the house now I may be able to make it in time for second qualifier.
> 2. I'm signed up now, ah I can wait a bit before I unpack and get ready.
> ...


lol. Those are more like pre, pre-race thoughts.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright, heres mine updated....

1:Is my car going to work?
2:Wheres Mad Dog?
3:I hope my dad doesn't break the car.
4:Who ever is pitting me, DON'T over fill the car!
5:Whats Mad Dogs excuse for not showing up this time?
6:I hope Mark isn't racing me this time!
7IN IT TO WIN IT!!!:doowapsta


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Did I remember to charge that battery? 
Did I remember to check those wheel nuts?
Wow! She's a babe.
Did I remember to charge my mp3 player?
Will I get home in time to watch Matlock?
Did I take my Geritol?
Man, look at her!
Is Derick in this heat? I really want to punt that guy.
Is Derick in the booth? Maybe I can lure him down on the track somehow and then hit him in the ankle.
Did I take my Lipitor?
How the he77 do you work this stupid mp3 player!?

And most importantly..........

I wonder what Celine Dion is doing RIGHT NOW!


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Gary said:


> Just wondering what yall do before your race. I remember Jimmy Babcock from California would lay his head down on the bench in deep thought I guess. Randon Hayes from here would totally clean his car and I mean actually wax his body.
> 
> I found myself today just sitting totally quiet and running the track through my head.


I am new to the scene and After each race I found new things to think about before and during the next race.

Each time I've raced I have had a range of "Rookie" mistakes,

>1st time out - poor tune - poor throttle control - and didn't top off before the main and ran out of gas
>2nd time out - didn't charge the receiver battery all day - died at the start of the main
> Each time out found new things to check over between heats ( especially for broken parts this was with the Hyper 8.5 pro)
> Change tires between heats to find the right grip and watch the lines of the other racers and walk the pits looking and asking questions.

Bottom line for me was going to another buggy and so far shaved 10 seconds of my time ! LOL


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Are my wheel nuts tight?
What race is this?
Gotta keep out of site of the needy nitro guys.
Is anything cracked?
I need a smoke.
Is the battery that is strapped in my car charged?
What time is it?
If I start the fajitas now, will there still be some when I get done marshalling?
What race am I in?
What race is this?
Would just a little bit of Crown in my setup help?
Wonder if I should change tires real quick?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Are my wheel nuts tight?
> What race is this?
> Gotta keep out of site of the needy nitro guys.
> Is anything cracked?
> ...


You sure this wasn't what your were thinking when the race was over


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

The only thing I do is take a ****.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

HA HA

Chris, you're assuming I'm actually thinking about my car. I just check to see if all 4 wheels are on there, then I'm good.

As for setup, once I build it, it's there.  I'll sometimes change ride height and tires.

Biff, don't base anything on me. I race once every 6 months or so. lol ...........and all the fast guys were not there this weekend. I didn't even push because you guys were too busy taking each other out.

First lesson: don't wreck, consistency is better than faster unless your consistently slow like Chris. 



cjtamu said:


> I see Biff mentioned Ron. Ron is busy, but asked me to post his pre-race thoughts.
> 
> 1. I see guys changing springs and shock oil. They make different springs for these? The shocks have oil in them?!
> 2. Biff just rebuilt his diff. I wonder if my car has a diff. Pretty sure it does, I think I filled it with beer last night.
> ...


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> The only thing I do is take a ****.


That explains the smell!!! And you drive like ****!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> and all the fast guys were not there this weekend.


Sorry, I couldn't make it


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> HA HA
> 
> Chris, you're assuming I'm actually thinking about my car. I just check to see if all 4 wheels are on there, then I'm good.
> 
> ...


I _WAS _there! :rotfl:

Every 6 months, heck I havent raced in 4 years and that was at HIRCR and ran gas truck twice at K&M before it closed. I havent ran serious off-road since PR was indoors. Whats that been, 7-8 years ago? I was pretty happy with my result but Ill do better next time. And as far as the hacking goes, YEA I'll hack! :mpd: If a guy in front of me is slower and leaves a gap, I have no problem squeaking through. I won't intentionally knock him over, but Ill push him out if need be.

I did run over the back of one guy though, and made the mistake not holding my line when you were lapping me and we got together, but its all good and I had a blast although I am very rusty, was nervous and am a GRANDPA!

Look forward to the next time.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> Did I remember to charge that battery?
> Did I remember to check those wheel nuts?
> Wow! She's a babe.
> Did I remember to charge my mp3 player?
> ...


LOL :rotfl:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's mine;

-CARRP, Joor is running this Ebuggy race, now I'm automatically down a position.
-Hummm. I wonder if I should say something or chat to _______(willy, traig, earl, Joor or jake) on lap 1....it usually screws them up.
-That gas guy is looking for a pit guy for his 30min main, better go take a dump now.
-Did I tell my wife I was going racing or working late....
-lol I wonder if the other drivers smelled that....
-humm.... I wonder if anyone would think it weird if I massaged my own feet in the pits....
-I hope i don't get smacked in the rear off the start by that guy behind me.
-GDamit our race isn't over and those gas cars are warming up already.... I can't hear my gear mesh anymore when I go by the drivers stand.
-Where the hell are my kids, I haven't seen them in awhile, I hope they are not dead.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

I also watch the cars on the track to see if any jumps are getting blown out or areas to try to avoid. For the jumps that are getting bad I try to see where the face is in the best shape. Then I go through in my head where I will be trying to hit each jump right before I race. I don't always hit where I want to on the jump, but at least I had a game plan of where I wanted to "try" to hit them. If I've practiced / raced on the track enough I also go through the brake points.


----------

